# Digital Betta art



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I do apologize I will get better but right now I suck! I want to try to do your betta. I will post samples soon!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

would you like to try my betta i think you know him you drew picture of him before, you can pick a picture of him from my album if you do, thanks.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

can you do one of July please, i have some in in album, (i like the artist to pick the pics)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK. Here's the sample.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks great!!! Can you do one for me please? How did you draw it??


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

I would love one of Shark


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> It looks great!!! Can you do one for me please? How did you draw it??


Of course I'll do one for you. I used the Paint on my computer. You just have to draw fast.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK! Spots are held and I'm taking a break. I will open it back up later. The spots are:

Indigo Betta
eatmice2010
madmonahan
cxjtc


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm halfway done with Indigo Betta's.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i'm looking forward to seeing it:-D thank you


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just messed up so now I have to start over. :-?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Done!
> View attachment 74488


that's awesome,:grin: he looks so cute Thank You!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, Maddy. I was wondering which betta you wanted me to do. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

you can pick your favorite from my album(s).


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK. I'll get started but I probably won't finish this morning.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Please put me on the next spot available! Please do my avatar. He has coulored up a LOT. His tail is now striped with bright blue and white.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> OK. I'll get started but I probably won't finish this morning.


That's fine. Thanks!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK, FishFriend9292. Sorry I didn't get to your drawing. You will be after madmonahan and cxjtc.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:shock: What do you know? I'm done!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

lol. thank you it is so so cute!! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome. The spots are held and I will open it back up later. Sorry, guys. I Am working on a calendar and I will have to get to you later. :-(


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I loves it, July is so cut


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

It looks great! Don't say that you suck. If you don't shake that attitude now it will stick with you forever. Case in point, me! I still think I suck sometimes.

Your little images bring a smile to my face. You should be proud of them, and keep on practicing.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's really nice of you to say that. Now that I've worked on it, I don't feel so bad anymore.  Thanks!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

one of alpha plz? look in album


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I have one of Shark! Sorry if I messed up. :-(


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Marco:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yay! your drawing again:-D i love your pictures they are so cute

may i make a request?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sure!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i would really love some art of my goldfish morgan is orange and silver is yellow i know your thread is called betta art but i love your pictures (i've got the picture you did of Indigo as my album cover) and would really love pictures of my goldfish i don't have much art of them:sad:


your find them here
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4946

Thank You


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK, here they are. I just got lazy and copied the shape of Silver and pasted it as Morgan's too.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> OK, here they are. I just got lazy and copied the shape of Silver and pasted it as Morgan's too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, they are very cute.  i love your drawings!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome. I have gotten to paint more advanced things.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

would you like to do my two favorite guppies Mustard(yellow one) and Squiggle(red one)
i like Squiggle because i saved him from the filter when he was a fry thats why he has a slightly bent back but he's a very happy and healthy fish now and Mustard is one of the first tropical fish i got

sorry the photo of Squiggle isn't a very good one but it shows you what he looks like


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

you may choose from my albums if you wish!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

For sure I will.


----------

